# how to fix leaking aluminum roof



## Farmerbrown2

I have a wooden framed round roof building with an Alcoa aluminum roofing on it that is about 35 years old. Building is 56x80 and about 25 feet high in the peak and would make great hay storage .

1st screws are backing out

2nd roof has always leaked since new but getting worse

3rd screws are in the valley not the ridge

Has anyone ever put some type of spray on stuff on this type of roof to fix it or should I just demo and start from the ground up.


----------



## mlappin

Now it's not unusual to place the screws in the valleys, tin now is so thin you crush it when placed in the peaks. I'm sure there is a rubberized roof paint of some kind that could be used.


----------



## endrow

all new over size screws are available for this problem . I have been threw this with aluminum nightmare . you said it it leaked from new


----------



## Farmerbrown2

yes it leaked from new, there where a few spots(3 or 4) depending witch way the storm come from . There is way to much expansion and contraction I'm afraid if I just put new screws in it will leak again in a few years. I was hoping there was some type of system to just spray over the whole roof and not just roof coating.


----------



## mlappin

With aluminum I could see too much expansion, now the holes are egg shaped, we have a corrugated tin roof that does the same but it has the old lead heads in it, we just keep it painted, paint seals the holes temporarily.


----------



## endrow

We had a 56x150 ft building we tried every screw upgrade and coating it still pulled at the screws and leaked at the screw heads Took it off and put steel on


----------



## somedevildawg

The aluminum roof should have a decent scrap value.....remove and replace with steel


----------



## endrow

you could try sealer. Is the wood soft on the purlins or trusses . The roof being properly fastened adds structural integrity to the whole building


----------



## bensbales

Had a hay customer with the same problem they ended up tearing off aluminum and replaced with plywood and asphalt shingles. They were told metal corrugated panels would not seal properly because of the round arch . Cost them about 30g suggested that they should have built a coverall building right over it when they added on with a cover all building three years ago.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

This is what I was thinking bensbale if I couldn't get some type of spray on material to put over the aluminum I would replace the building . Till I spend the money to replace the roof I can tear down the old one and replace with a new pole building on its good foundation for a few bucks more.


----------



## somedevildawg

farmerbrown said:


> This is what I was thinking bensbale if I couldn't get some type of spray on material to put over the aluminum I would replace the building . Till I spend the money to replace the roof I can tear down the old one and replace with a new pole building on its good foundation for a few bucks more.


Is the old structure bad?


----------



## Farmerbrown2

No the structure is not in bad shape but there are quite a few pole building company's in the area that will put a new building up for little more than repairing the old. Labor cost's a lot to tear of old roof and replace with new plus I ran excavator for 12 years for a large demo company and I could rent a hoe and tear down old in a day max.


----------



## bensbales

My vote would be to tear it down and start over. Plus demoing buildings with excavator is lots of fun! The only other thing I thought of is if you could find someone who could do standing seam roofing and wouldn't charge you a fortune but that's a stretch.


----------

